# Ackie Breeding Age



## Daniel Gardner

I was wondering what the minimum age is to breed a female ackie monitor. I have looked around and saw that some people have found that they can breed from the age of 6 month old but that was the only age I found and wanted a second opinion before buying a male. Thanks


----------



## Debbie1962

Some people do think that providing she is of a good size and body weight then they can be bred at that age. Personally I waited until my female was older, she was over a year old if I remember rightly.


----------



## Daniel Gardner

I bought her on 2016 New Year's Eve and was told she was a cb16 monitor by the guy I bought her from. From her size I think she hatched fairly early in the year


----------



## Debbie1962

Sounds like she should be ready then if it was early last year but as said it does depend on size. Even if she is over a year old if she is not a good weight and size then it will be detrimental to her health to breed her. Do you have a pic of her and her weight and length?


----------



## Daniel Gardner

I think se is quite small for her age but I know she is over 30 cm long. She is quite scittish so can't get an exact measurement or weight.


----------



## Daniel Gardner

Will add a photo when I get on my laptop. As on my phone at the minute


----------



## Debbie1962

Perhaps a pic may help if you can get one that way we can judge her bodyweight.


----------



## Daniel Gardner

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daniel Gardner

Here's one without my thumb in the way


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie1962

Well it could just be me but she looks a little small at the moment. Perhaps it is the photo it is hard to tell really. She may be younger than you think. But wait for other opinions. By the time you find a male she may be ready anyway. She is lovely. You are doing the correct thing by asking though for her health and not just going ahead without thinking about it.


----------



## Daniel Gardner

Thanks for the help. I found a male but I don't think I will go ahead and buy him. I don't want to put her through breeding yet as I agree with you and think she is still quite small and don't want to risk her health. Thanks again


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Debbie1962

Your welcome. You are doing good the right thing for her. My female is getting a little older now and is laying less regularly and not as many good eggs just 4 out of 8 eggs were good ones. But it is good fun raising the little ones lol. I would always advise a spare viv though when you do get your male just in case they don't get on.


----------

